# Midnight Syndicate sounds



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Anyone using these for their Halloween backround music? Just wondering what CD you had and what's on it.
Thanks


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm not using Midnight Syndicate for my haunt this year but I have in the past. My favorite CDs of theirs are "Realm of Shadows" and "Vampyre." I've not yet heard their latest, "13th Hour."

You can listen to samples of their music at their website:
http://www.midnightsyndicate.com/

Roger


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Thanks Roger! Appreciate the link. Our Spirit store has several in stock, including 13th hour. Very nice stuff.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I am using the 13th hour.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Aug 6, 2005)

I will be buying a few of the cd's this weekend when Im out and about. is 12 bucks a cd the going price?


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

We used "Born of the Night" last year. We're going to use "The 13th Hour" this year. We've heard quite a few samples of the "The 13th Hour" cd...and it is pretty awesome! We think it's probably better than "Born of the Night". As for price, we've seen them in stores for $12.99 each.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

The ones I saw were 12.99.
For the past few years I've used "Extreme Halloween" which very nice too. In addition to the original Halloween theme, it contains a lot of themes from some of the dark movies like The Omen, Psycho, Alien, etc.. Really sets a good mood. I crank it up so it can be heard a couple blocks away!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

In the past I've used Gates of Delirium and Realm of Shadows. I haven't decided between Born of the Night or 13th Hour yet for this year. I may just use both.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have an MS Listening page which has a lot of the full tracks on it:

http://davesworld56.250free.com/MidnightSyndicateSounds.html

For anyone who hasn't heard many of the MS albums this page can help you decide maybe which one to use. I'm kind of partial to "Born of the Night" myself. It contains one of my favorite MS songs of all "Forbidden Crypts" which I use for the name of my Halloween Home Page. My website has been approved by the MS legal team BTW in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## Voodoo (Oct 15, 2004)

I would like to see them produce one based on a haunted ship.
That is usually my house theme every year.


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

Actually if you have ever played the game Dungeon Keeper 2 the backgroud music for it is pretty good. Copied of the disk one year and a friend used it. Said it gave a great effect for her haunted house.


----------



## MH110 (Jul 19, 2005)

Great music. I'm gonna buy one of the CD's. Its all good.


----------

